# Poor Microsoft...  Hurray for GPL V3!



## ChaoticBlankness (May 22, 2007)

Anyone following the tech news these days can tell you that M$ intends to sue Open Source companies (Other than Novel, creators of SUSE Linux), that they claim violate over 200 patents.  Novel is immune from this as they paid M$ "protection money" for use of their patents. 

Here's were it gets really funny.  The GPL license V3 will go into affect here shortly, and Novel and every other Open Source provider is going to move from V2 to V3 which states, "If, pursuant to or in connection with a single transaction or arrangement, you convey, or propagate by procuring conveyance of, a covered work, and grant a patent license providing freedom to use, propagate, modify or convey a specific copy of the covered work to any of the parties receiving the covered work, then the patent license you grant is automatically extended to all recipients of the covered work and works based on it.". 

This essentially takes those patent vouchers from Microsoft, which mind you have no expiration dates, and gives them to everyone else.  Check and Mate.

Source: http://theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=39737


----------



## ktr (May 22, 2007)

boom, head shot!


----------



## Atech (May 22, 2007)

All I have to say about this: Sun were stupid for Freeing the JRE before GPLv3.


----------



## DIBL (May 22, 2007)

Here's a smart (and rich) guy with a real unexpected view of the patents thing -- he thinks Microsoft and Linux will end up on the same side of the fight, before the dust settles:

http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2007-05-22-001-35-NW-BZ-LL


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 22, 2007)

Can we please stop changing MS to M$? Just stop. Please. It's childish.


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (May 24, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Can we please stop changing MS to M$? Just stop. Please. It's childish.



Um...  no.


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 24, 2007)

ChaoticBlankness said:


> Um...  no.



Well-done, sir.


----------



## pt (May 24, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Can we please stop changing MS to M$? Just stop. Please. It's childish.



of couse not, it's funny


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (May 24, 2007)

pt said:


> of couse not, it's funny



Thank you pt.  Besides, considering the subject matter it's more than appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Ripper3 (May 24, 2007)

Definately appropriate, but I giggle at Microshaft more than at M$. And I admit I'm childish. Can't deny that which is true.
I dunno about Linux and MS on the same side, but that they'll have to get along after GPLv3 is definately true, at least to a certain extent.

And yeah, MS got


----------



## Ketxxx (May 26, 2007)

Haha, _I_ M$.


----------



## Batou1986 (May 26, 2007)

watch out microsoft might try to claim M$ ® © ™ 2007  and sue your ass


----------



## Ketxxx (May 26, 2007)




----------



## Agility (May 26, 2007)

Rofl!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2007)

i personally like microshit. regardless, i still use their products :shadedshu


----------



## Random Murderer (May 31, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> Definately appropriate, but I giggle at Microshaft more than at M$.



money$oft
microshaft
microshit
m$
its all the same shitty company.


----------



## bassmasta (Jun 28, 2007)

just wait a few months, soon you will see a comapny selling computers that only work with linux called i-mics


----------



## gromet (Jun 29, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> money$oft
> microshaft
> microshit
> m$
> its all the same shitty company.




Thats the point of being in business is to make MONEY. If you are not out to make money, then there is no point...And trust me there are companies in other fields that do far worst then MS has done. Everyone wants to moan and whine about what MS did, but the end result was honestly better for the consumer if you think about it. We would've all been stuck on crappy IBM's or Apples and the computing world could be vastly worst. Thus apple wouldnt of made their niche market, then all the apple/linux fanboys wouldnt have stuff to moan about! So those fanboys should really just MS.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 29, 2007)

microshaft ftw ...


----------



## russianboy (Jun 29, 2007)

*Please don't post these things in a computer forum. We have young'uns....... ish. -Dippy*


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 29, 2007)

Let's stay on topic, please. 

And I love the analogy, Russianboy. Only you could somehow put Microsoft and Dildoes in the same sentence .


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 29, 2007)

russianboy said:


> *Please don't post these things in a computer forum. We have young'uns....... ish. -Dippy*



We can't cuss on the forums anymore?


----------



## bassmasta (Jun 29, 2007)

gromet said:


> Thats the point of being in business is to make MONEY. If you are not out to make money, then there is no point...And trust me there are companies in other fields that do far worst then MS has done. Everyone wants to moan and whine about what MS did, but the end result was honestly better for the consumer if you think about it. We would've all been stuck on crappy IBM's or Apples and the computing world could be vastly worst. Thus apple wouldnt of made their niche market, then all the apple/linux fanboys wouldnt have stuff to moan about! So those fanboys should really just MS.



 I don't think that anyone has said that microsoft is the worst company around, but you're in a computer forum, so it's reasonable to expect that most people would recognise microsoft more easily than, say, Roland amplifiers {also kind of a monopoly... just not so bad}.

but microsoft got it's monopoly going kind of unnoticed, and by the time anyone noticed, it was far too late.  as you said, people are in it for money, so if they make software, it's going to work on the most common OS.  and if your product works on competing OS's, you're going to run into technical problems fairly quickly.  look at it this way, most anti-spyware systems work great when put on xp, but only the ones endorsed by microsoft will work well on vista.  actually, live one care works fairly well, but I can't use it because of my killer nic.  the firewall that runs in the killer?  microsoft made sure that vista would find problems with it.


----------



## russianboy (Jun 29, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> We can't cuss on the forums anymore?



it wasn't cussing.


btw, I'm the most youngest member of the forum, and it don't offend me so idk.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 29, 2007)

The most youngest! What a more better way to say it.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2007)

You can express yourself without such explitives..

if you can't think of anything else, theres always dictionary.com 


Trying to keep the forum rating to a semi-clean place.


----------



## Atech (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anyone know where one can find the footage the FSF said they were going to stream of the event/party?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 1, 2007)

Atech said:


> Does anyone know where one can find the footage the FSF said they were going to stream of the event/party?



http://www.fsf.org/events/boston20070629


----------



## Atech (Jul 2, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> http://www.fsf.org/events/boston20070629


I must be blind, I can't see links to any footage


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 2, 2007)

russianboy said:


> it wasn't cussing.
> 
> 
> btw, I'm the most youngest member of the forum, and it don't offend me so idk.



wasnt there some 12 year old somewhere around here? 
I'm 14  was 13 last month

we should make the teenager Club


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 2, 2007)

Atech said:


> I must be blind, I can't see links to any footage



rofl I can't read I thought it hadn't occured yet.


----------



## Atech (Jul 10, 2007)

Samba has changed over to version 3, which is part of what Microsoft agreed to distribute. Good news, eh.

Currently there seems to be a battle of an undistributed middle, if my reasoning is sharp. i.e. Microsoft is arguing that they're not _currently_ affected by v3, whereas Groklaw & co. are arguing that they _will_ be affected by v3 in the near future. They're both right, but they're trying to rebut each other's claims with each other's mutually irrelevant arguments.

In any case, Microsoft is shafted.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> wasnt there some 12 year old somewhere around here?
> I'm 14  was 13 last month
> 
> we should make the teenager Club



I was 12.

Now 13


----------

